# vpsBoard advertisements and availability



## MannDude (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey folks!

In the past I've talked about implementing ad space. The general consensus was that most didn't care, some was against the idea, and providers supported the idea (for obvious reasons, they'd be the ones advertising). Well, after putting it off for awhile and after getting asked daily from various folks if I'd ever have ad-spots available, I've decided to allow it. Read below on how ad-money will be spent, if you're concerned about that.

For starters, the ads will be served in house. We've made an effort to keep things as local as possible to reduce 3rd party tracking and spying. We've gotten rid of the social media buttons that don't do much good as well as stopped using Google Analytics and replaced it with Piwik, running on it's own server. Serving advertisements will be done the same, with no 3rd party ad-network tracking you or collecting stats. This is good for the visitors, but also good for the advertisers as advertisements will *not* be blocked by default when visitors browse the site with AdBlockPlus or similar browser plugins. Serving the ads in house and not using an ad-publisher like BuySellAds also allows us to keep costs low, as we don't have to pay 25% to the publisher!

*Ad placement will be as follows:*

One 728X90 ad will be displayed on the top of every page, with 4 ads in total in rotation.

Four 125X125 ads will be displayed in the sidebar on every page, with 16 ads in total in rotation.

This is what the site will likely look like after ads are implemented: http://i.imgur.com/H1Hz9Wk.png (Take note this is a localized version of vpsboard on my raspberry pi, ads were scraped from WHT / LET for demonstration)

*Ad rates will be as follows:*

125X125 banners will be sold for $45/mo.

728X90 banners will be sold $100/mo.

With 16 total slots available for the 125X125 banners, this will a single ad visible one out of every page views. With only 4 slots available, the same can be said for the 728X90 banners.

*Pageviews and stats:*

May 15 - June 15 = 473,453 pageviews | proof

June 16 - July 15 = 759,529 pageviews | proof

July 16 - August 15 = 218,612 pageviews (drama free month) | proof (Also moved to Piwik between the 13th and 14th)

Lately, an average day consists of 6,000 pageviews on a slow day, 8,000~ or so is about normal for the last couple weeks. Keep in mind that the first month we had a TON of activity due to a lot things coming out and lot of drama. Second month we had the SolusVM exploit and the CVPS hack thread and had a TON of activity from Google regarding these things. It's been a drama free month, so things have leveled out.

So, lets crunch some numbers. For the sake of underselling myself here, and not over-promising anything, I'll use just the pageviews recorded for the past month. Even though the report above doesn't include a full month between the 16th of July and the 15th of August, I'll use these numbers for my example.

218,612 divided by 31 = 7,052 (avg pageviews per day)

7,052 divided by 4 = 1,763 (or the number of times your ad will display per day, assuming you buy one top banner ad or one sidebar ad.)

1,763 multiplied by 30 = 52,890 (number of times your ad will be displayed per month based on a 30 day month)

Other sites may promise more pageviews and impressions, but they've also got more ads in rotation and give you less coverage and charge more than twice as much. I'll let you decide if the cost is worth it or not. I'll also guarantee that ad rates will NOT increase within the first three months and no additional ad-slots will be tossed in the mix as has been done by other sites. That means if you buy an ad, I won't just ad more slots devaluing what you just paid for.

*But MannDude, why ads? Why not let me give you free stuff instead? How much does vpsBoard cost to run? I can't stand ads!*

Why ads? Well, initially I didn't want to have them. I think after being bugged for months from providers asking about ads and me realizing that this place requires a much of time and attention that I figured it'd not be that bad of an idea. The general consensus when the community was asked that most did not care, a few didn't like the idea, but you can't please everyone. I didn't like the idea of donating services to run vpsBoard as that doesn't allow me to choose who I want and trust with the site, and forces me to sort of just take whatever is given. Monetary donations are not a long-term solution, vpsBoard could have received enough donations one month to cover the costs and then the next month get 20% of what I got the month before. That's no good for figuring out what I can and can not afford in regards to running the site.

vpsBoard currently consists of the following:

1X WWW server

1X MySQL server

1X backup server

1X analytic server

1X monitoring server

Sure, these are all VPSes from different providers. (BuyVM, RamNode, Digital Ocean and Tortoise Labs) The cost I can cover out of pocket, but the cost does increase. I run the site on VPSes right now, because well, it's vpsBoard. The IPB license is a semi-annual cost that required renewal, as does certain IPB plugins I've been eyeing (that aren't free, either).

Basically, the money generated from vpsBoard will be re-invested into the site. You can expect things like better ran contests with better prizes, more tutorials and guides as we implement some paid content creators (not deadset on this but interested in implementing it), more features available to the users, etc. The main focus is keeping vpsBoard a quality forum with great content while also growing it.

*Questions I've been getting about ads:*

When will they be available?

-- Soon. Working on getting everything ready and sorted out first.

Can I pre-order one? Can I reserve one?

-- I've been saying 'No', but now I'm saying, 'Sure'. PM me or hit me up on Skype or IRC.

Are you turning vpsBoard into LET?

-- No, god no. I'm not giving special treatment to anyone, any companies, or using this website to promote anything I do.

Any other questions? Ask! I'll be happy to answer.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 18, 2013)

This post shows current availability. Will be edited. Have had a lot of people say they want one privately, just waiting for them to see this thread and update me to say which location they want.
 
 
728X90: KnightSwarm
728X90: NinjaHawk
728X90: Crissic Solutions
728X90: BuyVM
 
_Since the 728X90s sold out so fast, here is an additional reserve list for when slots become available for 728X90s:_ BlueVM, Grid Hosting Solutions, Cloudrck, _Prometeus_

 
125X125: KnightSwarm
125X125: Flexible Gaming (KnightSwarm)
125X125: Grid Hosting Solutions
125X125: URPad
125X125: One Asia Host
125X125: BlueVM
125X125: BlueVM
125X125: Prometeus
125X125: LoveVPS
125X125: Hostigation
125X125: CatalystHost
125X125: FrapHost
125X125: SecureDragon
125X125: XLVPS
125X125: IPXCore
125X125: FAPVPS
_ 
Since all the spots are now spoken for and people still want one, I__'ll add you to the backup reserve list: My Custom Hosting, AfterBurst_, Cloudrck


----------



## drmike (Aug 18, 2013)

GREAT POST!!!

I am glad to see vpsBoard being cognizant of the bills and time investment to keep the site humming along. Ads that are relative?  Hey, a rare site where I will see and want to see the ads.

I hope other [good] providers take note of the pioneers who have put their financial investment into advertising on vpsBoard. Looking forward to seeing a good diverse group of companies getting behind this new offering.


----------



## prometeus (Aug 18, 2013)

I will get one of everything is available for when we launch the cloud, so please get in touch with me  

Thanks


----------



## MannDude (Aug 18, 2013)

prometeus said:


> I will get one of everything is available for when we launch the cloud, so please get in touch with me
> 
> Thanks


Added to the reservation list. I'll contact you when it's closer to launch.


----------



## mitgib (Aug 18, 2013)

I will take a single 125x125 spot


----------



## MannDude (Aug 18, 2013)

mitgib said:


> I will take a single 125x125 spot


Reserved.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm actually looking forward to seeing this implemented. Providers often link to good deals with their ad spaces. And I'll feel good knowing that the site is supported. Question: can non-providers buy ads, like to promote VPS-related projects/software/products? I might eventually in that case.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 18, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Question: can non-providers buy ads, like to promote VPS-related projects/software/products? I might eventually in that case.


That should be fine so long as it's not wildly offtopic. Projects, blogs, software, etc is fine.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> That should be fine so long as it's not wildly offtopic. Projects, blogs, software, etc is fine.


This brings up another point: not that I expect it to be an issue, but I imagine you will be screening each proposed ad to make sure there's nothing wrong with it? And of course notifying the poster if there is?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 18, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> This brings up another point: not that I expect it to be an issue, but I imagine you will be screening each proposed ad to make sure there's nothing wrong with it? And of course notifying the poster if there is?


Yup. Obviously won't allow something like a neon green and red flashing strobe banner or anything like that. I suppose I should have written up a more defined description. My weakness is believing people will use common sense, which past times I've had that blind trust I've been disappointed. Good call.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Obviously won't allow something like a neon green and red flashing strobe banner or anything like that.


No guys in leopard suits either I hope


----------



## MannDude (Aug 18, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> No guys in leopard suits either I hope


No. Haha.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 18, 2013)

Just reloaded LET a few times and sure enough, it's still there. On a more serious note, will it continue to be a "PM me to request ad space" type thing, or will you set up an interface for providers to work through. And for payment, what methods will you accept?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 18, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Just reloaded LET a few times and sure enough, it's still there. On a more serious note, will it continue to be a "PM me to request ad space" type thing, or will you set up an interface for providers to work through. And for payment, what methods will you accept?


Will be an interface soon, just undecided which route to take. The reason I am not accepting pre-payments or anything yet is because I want them to be in the system. I don't want to lose much sleep manually worrying about invoice dates, when to pull an ad and when to add a new one. As automated as that can be, the much happier I'll be. 

Payments, PayPal for now. You can mail me a check if you like if I know / trust that it won't bounce.

I don't do BitCoin and am not a provider so don't accept a ton of different checkout methods. We can always work something out if PayPal or mailed check is not suitable.


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> No guys in leopard suits either I hope


What?  No hot cougar themed ads either?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 19, 2013)

No more rickrolling?

Drats!  And I was about to out Gangnam Style everyone


----------



## mitgib (Aug 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> No more rickrolling?
> 
> Drats!  And I was about to out Gangnam Style everyone


You are more likely to destroy government property, I mean kick a traffic cone


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 19, 2013)

mitgib said:


> You are more likely to destroy government property, I mean kick a traffic cone


Woah woah now.  I'm not that much of a rebel!  That's way too hardcore for me.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 19, 2013)

All ad spots reserved.

I'll contact all of you individually and let you know more soon.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> All ad spots reserved.


Nice! You were certainly right about this being a steady, sure source of income from the site. But on that note, I've been running the numbers, and am having trouble seeing how the amount needed to run this site could come anywhere near the $1,120/month you will receive from these ads. Let's break it down:

5 VPSes - being *generous* and figuring $10/mo each, that's $50. $1120 - $50 = $1,070.

IPB license - $25 semi-annual renewal, divided by 6 is about $4.10. $1,070 - $4.10 = $1,065 (rounding down)

Some plugins - Hard to quantify this, but let's just be generous and say 10 plugins at $30 each makes $300. Brings us down to $765.

OK. $765. You're not going to be feeding a family on that, but that's still a fair number of 2GB KVMs at $7/mo.  So what does that leave us with? Either:


I ran the numbers wrong
A rather large amount of development will go in to the site
You, @MannDude, get some pocket change
To be honest, I'm fine with any of the above. But in the case of #3, I do expect you to be straightforward about that.


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats @MannDude for the pre-sales.   

Thanks to the providers who stepped up.

@D. Strout, lets see...

1. VPSes.   Unsure what the costs are (not my business) - but as-is the costs are certainly above $50 a month.  

Running the site on VPSes and current architecture leaves something to be desired.  Highly fragmented, no control over resources (i.e. resource contention).

Short term, more VPSes will be added for things.  Longer term, vpsBoard will move to dedicated resources with higher level of control.

2. Licensing of software to date has been minimal due to lack of any income (i.e. MannDude has pulled funds out of his pocket from amongst the more prevalent lint found therein).  Certainly will be more software purchases, more licensing (maybe) and I suspect customization/programming.

3. The site is ran by a core team (MannDude, Pie, Martin)  and those guys pour lots of time into babysitting us here.  Dealing with dust ups, splitting threads, fielding requests, etc.   In fairness, they all deserve something for their efforts, or inevitably, we'll lose their interest and free time cycles to other things.

4. Any business needs a safety cushion.   MannDude should recoup his costs and there onward, something should get put aside for savings.  For things that come up or have to be done.

5.  MannDude intends on using some of the funding to create promotions/giveaways.  This will include member giveaways and in my opinion should expand to advertising vpsBoard via other places to  keep visible in the industry.

Probably a lot more the official team can share on things.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 19, 2013)

Far as I know he's also planning to pay for advertisements on some key markets he may know to help bring in new people, not just fight with LE over the same userbase. 

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

No reason to fight over LE user base.  The nature of vpsBoard isn't pigeonholed into the loss leader < $7 offers.

I know @MannDude has talked about paying for some sponsored content also. How-to's and Tutorials are the priority.  So that's another place the investments will be going back into generating more for the community.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 19, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Nice! You were certainly right about this being a steady, sure source of income from the site. But on that note, I've been running the numbers, and am having trouble seeing how the amount needed to run this site could come anywhere near the $1,120/month you will receive from these ads. Let's break it down:
> 
> 5 VPSes - being *generous* and figuring $10/mo each, that's $50. $1120 - $50 = $1,070.
> 
> ...


Good questions.

What Buffalooed and Fran has pointed is true, but also I've considered (but am not deadset) that moving vpsBoard to the east coast USA would come with _some_ performance increase for the overall visitor base.


United States
United Kingdom
India
Australia
Canada
That is (in order) where most of our traffic comes from. Mainly US/UK. I love BuyVM, the service has been solid but Las Vegas probably isn't the most ideal location for targeting this audience. Unfortunately the east coast has little affordable DDoS protection options. *If* I were to move the site elsewhere, I'd likely get a larger server than needed for right now just to prevent having to update/upgrade/move again in the future as well as DDoS protection. This would either be a GRE tunnel to CNServers, which probably would be wonky for routing being on the other side of the country ( and not cheap ) or utilize CloudFlare's $200/mo DDoS protection. Still, there is money left over.

I've toyed with the idea of having some paid content contributions, namely in the tutorials section. This brings in traffic from Google when people search for particular things, and there are a few members who have been very active in contributing there. I'd love to be able to reward them for their effort.

Contests! Prizes!

Will I earn some money from all of this to? Sure. How much? I don't know, whatever is left over I suppose. I want to give Don and Martin some cash for their efforts here as they're a tremendous help and not just sit by idly and let them work for free like moderators might in other communities (That's not a jab at LET, even WHT mods are unpaid and that place brings in crazy money).

EDIT: Also, how would you feel about an unbiased, non-provider ran VPS offers site that doesn't promote their own customers more than others? Would that be good for the industry? I think so.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 19, 2013)

Backhauling from CN won't improve your latency, it'll make it worse since it has to go to the east coast.

Remember, we are getting filtering on the east coast soon 

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> That is (in order) where most of our traffic comes from. Mainly US/UK. I love BuyVM, the service has been solid but Las Vegas probably isn't the most ideal location for targeting this audience. Unfortunately the east coast has little affordable DDoS protection options. *If* I were to move the site elsewhere, I'd likely get a larger server than needed for right now just to prevent having to update/upgrade/move again in the future as well as DDoS protection.


You do realize BuyVM is opening up DDoS protect / filtering in New York City?   It is an East Coast option, but the down side is going back to Buffalo to serve things.   Suspect the upstream is an issue based on the fallout from prior site and some of our mutual feelings.

Would be ideal if you could tunnel the DDoS in NYC to a server elsewhere --- without layover in BUF.

@Francisco, possible?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 19, 2013)

Fantastic question!  

In all honesty, we're planning on a complete overhaul on the back-end infrastructure-wise.  Currently we're working with the bare minimum (1 VM for web server, 1 VM for SQL, etc.), but if we want to minimize downtime then we're going to have to add additional VMs into the mix.  Possibly even look into having VMs several locations serving up content (thanks to a few very helpful people!).  

The thing is, this isn't going into our pockets, this is allowing us to improve the site much more so that we can minimize downtime for you guys.  Also, I personally wouldn't mind reimbursing Curtis (MannDude) for all of his current investments into the forum.  

This is all MannDude's department but he's thinking about cooking up some paid advertisements here and there to get us some more traffic.  In addition to that he's also thinking about paid content writers (yes, that's a thing!) for tutorials and we all would definitely love (and honestly better ran (no offense!)) contests with better prizes!  

Whatever's left over (which I doubt could be much really) would be kept in reserve for "rainy day funds".  You never know when a problem could happen where you need quick money to get things moving again.  By taking this step we're able to (hopefully) keep vpsBoard's growth sustainable and maintain it properly.  

We've never tried to hide anything from anyone.  We even posted our analytic/traffic publicly on the forums!  I don't understand how we weren't straight forward.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Backhauling from CN won't improve your latency, it'll make it worse since it has to go to the east coast.
> 
> 
> Remember, we are getting filtering on the east coast soon
> ...


Yeah, that's why I probably wouldn't do it.

I saw that thread, affordable too. Same east coast location as now or...?



buffalooed said:


> You do realize BuyVM is opening up DDoS protect / filtering in New York City?   It is an East Coast option, but the down side is going back to Buffalo to serve things.   Suspect the upstream is an issue based on the fallout from prior site and some of our mutual feelings.
> 
> Would be ideal if you could tunnel the DDoS in NYC to a server elsewhere --- without layover in BUF.
> 
> @Francisco, possible?


Oh wait, it's actually NYC and _not _Buffalo? That's something to consider, then.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the explanations that have been provided. I just want to ensure transparency in the handling of funds. I have no doubt the money will quickly leak out somewhere - somewhere useful - I'd just like to know where.


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

Last check from thread on here, BuyVM is going to have filtering in New York City proper.  

The catch is  nothing there to get your traffic off to some other location (BuyVM is only doing filtering there, no VPS nodes).

So, traffic goes back to Buffalo and from there you can do GRE tunnel or perhaps something else.  Net result will be +10-15ms.  Still should be way faster than US West/Vegas via Portland with CNServers.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Last check from thread on here, BuyVM is going to have filtering in New York City proper.
> 
> The catch is  nothing there to get your traffic off to some other location (BuyVM is only doing filtering there, no VPS nodes).
> 
> So, traffic goes back to Buffalo and from there you can do GRE tunnel or perhaps something else.  Net result will be +10-15ms.  Still should be way faster than US West/Vegas via Portland with CNServers.


I find it pointless to even GRE from us though. I can't split allocations away and start sending GRE's in every which direction because everyone else would want the same  If I gave VPSB any special treatment then it gets all mucky.

You're wanting to add an extra point of failure with 0 gains.

Francisco


----------



## Ruchirablog (Aug 20, 2013)

Why move out from LV? VPSB is super fast for me in Sri Lanka. I'm wondering if VPSB is this much fast for Asians why would it be slow for east coast people.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 20, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Why move out from LV? VPSB is super fast for me in Sri Lanka. I'm wondering if VPSB is this much fast for Asians why would it be slow for east coast people.


Really? Thats good to know. I don't think there would be a _lot_ noticeable increase in performance in moving, in fact a decent CDN should likely help speed things up for people far away.


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Why move out from LV? VPSB is super fast for me in Sri Lanka. I'm wondering if VPSB is this much fast for Asians why would it be slow for east coast people.


The US suffers from very bad routes and high latency from coast to coast.   The experiment of many companies operating backbones and subsequent consolidation and still competition hasn't yielded a superior network.  Yes there are exceptions, yes some routes are superior.  

To illustrate,  not uncommon for me in a US East Coast state to see from here to Vegas, 100ms+.  Recent past, 140ms.  Multiple issues for such, but none I can address as end user.   

I see similarly high (although not as high)  times to popular hubs like San Francisco and Los Angeles.  Not all locations and networks, but too many.

That's why I always advise starting placement of service in the center of the US (Chicago, Kansas City, Dallas, etc.) and going from there.  US West Coast is fairly good placement for Asia.     US East Coast is good for about 1/2 of the USA and Europe if you must serve from the US.


----------



## Artie (Aug 21, 2013)

I heard ReliableSite started doing east coast protection with their dedicated servers.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 21, 2013)

Artie said:


> I heard ReliableSite started doing east coast protection with their dedicated servers.


Pretty hardcore pricing though.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Reliable aka Choopa!

Seeing tons of Choopa love the past quarter or two.   DDoS protection though?  Haven't seen anyone chatting it up.  Must cost a hefty bundle.  Love their network though.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 21, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Reliable aka Choopa!
> 
> Seeing tons of Choopa love the past quarter or two.   DDoS protection though?  Haven't seen anyone chatting it up.  Must cost a hefty bundle.  Love their network though.


The filtering is $100/m for 1Gbit/100k pps and goes up to $1000/m for 10gig burst.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Aug 22, 2013)

Just an update, still working on this.

Demoed a solution today that looked nice, last updated 2011 and requires EOL PHP versions. Meh, no thanks.

I'll demo some more.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 23, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Just an update, still working on this.
> 
> Demoed a solution today that looked nice, last updated 2011 and requires EOL PHP versions. Meh, no thanks.
> 
> I'll demo some more.


IP.Nexus has an advertisement solution.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 23, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> IP.Nexus has an advertisement solution.


Actually we've been testing that on internal!  While it does seem to work we feel that it won't fully satisfy our requirements.  Because this is going to have an exchange of currency, we want to make sure we get the perfect solution that fits our needs.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 23, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Actually we've been testing that on internal!  While it does seem to work we feel that it won't fully satisfy our requirements.  Because this is going to have an exchange of currency, we want to make sure we get the perfect solution that fits our needs.


If I'm not wrong, IP Nexus supports currency exchange.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 23, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> If I'm not wrong, IP Nexus supports currency exchange.


That's not what we're worried about. 

*Edit:* Let me reword that.  Because money is involved, we want to make sure the system we put in will work with us in the long-run.  While we were previously testing advertisement systems long before we took pre-orders, we realized that time is a commodity we can't really waste.  We're narrowing it down at the moment


----------



## MannDude (Aug 23, 2013)

The issue with IP.Nexus is how we would be forced to rotate ads. Let me explain this:

I want to sell *two* ad packages. One for the top banner, one for the sidebar. But, I want the sidebar to showcase 4 ads at once. IP.Nexus can't do this. Instead, what they want us to do is sell 4 sidebar ad spots, and have each spot rotate between 4 ads. So when you buy an ad, you'd have to choose sidebar spot 1, sidebar spot 2, sidebar spot 3, or sidebar spot 4. I guess it's not a _huge_ deal... But it's not ideal either.

In short, I can't easily rotate 4 ads between 16. Instead they want me to have 1 ad rotated between 4, done over 4 times. (if that makes sense)


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

I have  an ad solution.  Working on perfecting the install and all for demo'ing as soon as all is in place.

Have to do this work anyways as outstanding to-do list.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I have  an ad solution.  Working on perfecting the install and all for demo'ing as soon as all is in place.
> 
> Have to do this work anyways as outstanding to-do list.


The Cold Fusion script?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 23, 2013)

Please don't use CF.

It's a fat cow and is iffy at best.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

If I rolled CF anywhere it would be the open source interpreter, not Adobe's extortionware


----------



## MannDude (Aug 24, 2013)

Almost there!

_Should_ be up and running Sunday. I'm employing a fix that will be a PITA for me, but... no good system appears to exist to do this in-house. Fun fun.


----------



## danni (Aug 24, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Why move out from LV? VPSB is super fast for me in Sri Lanka. I'm wondering if VPSB is this much fast for Asians why would it be slow for east coast people.


I have to second that. From Denmark its loading fine.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 24, 2013)

danni said:


> I have to second that. From Denmark its loading fine.


Second that too.

Loading times are totally ok.


----------



## Epidrive (Aug 25, 2013)

How's it going?


----------



## drmike (Aug 25, 2013)

The ad solution is coming along.  MannDude can speak to particulars moreso.

Know there was template modification two nights ago that may have contributed to 100% CPU and a reboot. 

That's back to behaving and some graphics for the spots were made (mock up placeholders).

All of that work is to get the actual ad package populated with those and tested.

TLDR; getting closer


----------



## MannDude (Aug 25, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> How's it going?


Frustratingly slow.

I buy things, people don't want to support things. Get's frustrating. Really disliking IPBoard, really not a fan of the crap I've gone through thus far just to serve these in-house.

I've got a 'sort of' solution in place right now to serve the sidebar ads, it works mostly but the index is messed up. I see the creator of the mod I am using is active, responding to posts today for his other work but has skipped my question. Frustrated. I've got to use something different for the header ad, though with only displaying one at a time that can be a much simpler solution.

Sorry for the delay. Probably made this thread too early. Didn't anticipate it taking this long.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 25, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> The ad solution is coming along.  MannDude can speak to particulars moreso.
> 
> Know there was template modification two nights ago that may have contributed to 100% CPU and a reboot.
> 
> ...


Yes.

The crash and burn of the server was to this sidebar mod I paid for. It has a built in advert capability, no stats, nothing for the end-user, just the ability to serve ads. Anyhow, it displays semi-properly on all pages. I made one change, clicked 'save'. And the server died. SSHed into it, 100% CPU utilization from PHP. Long story short, it was the damn sidebar mod.

Anyhow, I switch the ads 'on' from time to time, as only Martin and I can see them now. They're just (8) 125X125 images in rotation, 4 being displayed, that are numbered. That way I can ensure they're rotating properly and all that jazz.


----------



## Afterburst-Charlie (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm impressed by the speed things get done over here, keep being awesome. I have also sent you a PM.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 26, 2013)

Afterburst-Charlie said:


> I'm impressed by the speed things get done over here, keep being awesome. I have also sent you a PM.


Been slower lately as I've been a bit burnt out. Need to rekindle that fire by getting away from my PC for a bit.

Anyhow, all spots reserved now, but no system in place yet so if a spot becomes available I'll let you know. I'll add you to the waiting list.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 27, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Frustratingly slow.
> 
> I buy things, people don't want to support things. Get's frustrating.
> 
> I've got a 'sort of' solution in place right now to serve the sidebar ads, it works mostly but the index is messed up. I see the creator of the mod I am using is active, responding to posts today for his other work but has skipped my question. Frustrated.


I remeber the times where I was responsible for adding stuff to a vBulletin board.

Not a nice welcome to the plugin hell.

Maybe you should just add a static img tag to your template and let an external service switch the images?


----------



## drmike (Aug 27, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Maybe you should just add a static img tag to your template and let an external service switch the images?


Certainly lots of opportunities with this and similar software when mucking with things.

One way or another the ads are coming soon.    I know there is other planning to be done and still needs to organize the billing and related.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Aug 27, 2013)

Please add XFuse Solutions for a 125x125 slot. I'm leaning towards a 728x90 slot though... Eh, just put us down for the 125x125 for now.

Thanks.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 28, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> Please add XFuse Solutions for a 125x125 slot. I'm leaning towards a 728x90 slot though... Eh, just put us down for the 125x125 for now.
> 
> Thanks.


All ad-spots were reserved in 24 hours, so started a backup reserve list. You've been added to that.

Ads will be going live by this weekend. vpsBoard member [member=Novacha] has graciously written a nice script to serve these in house. Feel free to check the code here: https://github.com/OpenAds/OpenAds

Next up, I just need to get a billing panel setup to lessen the headache on me keeping track of payments. Will do that later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Epidrive (Sep 1, 2013)

Hows this one going?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 1, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> Hows this one going?


We have a test/demo running internally.  Unfortunately it only is viewable for the admins and not for moderators (aka me) apparently.  We're running it through it's paces 

Don't worry it's on its way!


----------



## VPSCorey (Sep 2, 2013)

I posted to this thread but dont see my post...


----------



## MannDude (Sep 2, 2013)

FRCorey said:


> I posted to this thread but dont see my post...


When?

Screencap of moderation log below. I didn't remove anything. Don't believe anyone else did. Let me know when and I've got database backups made every 2 hours, so I can look into it and restore it.

Sure you didn't just send me a PM or comment in a similar thread in another forum?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 6, 2013)

Well ads go live tomorrow night. I've contacted everyone on the reserve list, but those who 'reserved' a spot, not every can buy an ad right now. So if anyone current providers want to buy another ad, or anyone else who didn't see this thread in time and came here when all spots were 'reserved', PM me. We still have a few slots open for 125X125 ads


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 6, 2013)

Wowzer!  I'm looking at them all right now in mod/admin view and for some reason I'm really happy to see ads (there's some decent ones around too!).


----------



## MannDude (Sep 6, 2013)

...and as you can tell... they just went live.


----------



## Epidrive (Sep 6, 2013)

The header does not look good


----------



## MannDude (Sep 6, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> The header does not look good


How so?


----------



## Epidrive (Sep 6, 2013)

MannDude said:


> How so?


Consumed a lot of space


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 6, 2013)

Feel like it would look better if the banner was centered on the content portion, rather than the whole forum width itself.

http://img.crissic.net/blr.png

Edit: hmmm maybe that wouldn't work for each page.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 6, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> Consumed a lot of space


Ah. I'm not sure how to make a 728X90 banner ad take up less space than the size of the ad itself 

It'll grow on you. I've been staring at these for the past week in an admin/mod only theme (exact same theme, just it had ads).


----------



## shovenose (Sep 6, 2013)

Who here can make good banners for a good price? PM me I want some done. Thanks!


----------



## Epidrive (Sep 6, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Ah. I'm not sure how to make a 728X90 banner ad take up less space than the size of the ad itself
> 
> 
> It'll grow on you. I've been staring at these for the past week in an admin/mod only theme (exact same theme, just it had ads).


Seems the ad wasnt that effective didnt took you to buy the service?  jst jkin


But srsly, vpsb now looks like one of those 'web hosting review' cashfarm sites with hell tonne of ads. Mybe how the header ad was placed, idk.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 6, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> Seems the ad wasnt that effective didnt took you to buy the service?  jst jkin
> 
> 
> But srsly, vpsb now looks like one of those 'web hosting review' cashfarm sites with hell tonne of ads. Mybe how the header ad was placed, idk.


I'm not a huge fan of it either, but it's joined the ranks of 90% of the rest of the web. It's not free to run, and in an effort to be able to afford to do cool things to continue growth they're here. It is what it is. I can't very well not showcase top ads either, as I already mentioned elsewhere that these spots would remain the same for at least 3 months. So in 3 months time, we'll reconsider.


----------



## wdq (Sep 6, 2013)

Adblock Plus seems to block the advertisement on the top, but not the ones in the sidebar. Out of curiosity what software did you end up using for the advertising system?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 6, 2013)

wdq said:


> Adblock Plus seems to block the advertisement on the top, but not the ones in the sidebar. Out of curiosity what software did you end up using for the advertising system?


Working on that.

https://github.com/OpenAds/OpenAds is the system, developed for vpsBoard by member [member=Novacha]


----------



## Ruchirablog (Sep 6, 2013)

too much space border between the header ad and content


----------



## clarity (Sep 6, 2013)

I like the ads. I do think some padding or margin should be removed to make it not so spacious on the top, but it is a positive overall. How many ads are currently in rotation? I seem to get the same 2 top ads every time.


It does look a little LETy, but I do understand the reasoning behind them. I just hope that the reasoning continues to hold true.


Edit: It might make some sense to center the ad over the forum section and pull the sidebar up. It would make it flow better/easier for me.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 7, 2013)

dclardy said:


> I like the ads. I do think some padding or margin should be removed to make it not so spacious on the top, but it is a positive overall. How many ads are currently in rotation? I seem to get the same 2 top ads every time.
> 
> 
> It does look a little LETy, but I do understand the reasoning behind them. I just hope that the reasoning continues to hold true.
> ...


Howdy!

Well from my understanding several people who have requested ad space have not sent in their ads and/or payments.  Therefore the numbers are still a bit off but we're working on it!

In terms of the aesthetics of the views I can see what we can do.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 7, 2013)

wdq said:


> Adblock Plus seems to block the advertisement on the top, but not the ones in the sidebar.


Same for me - and I found the reason ... iframe ...



Ruchirablog said:


> too much space border between the header ad and content


And found the reason:


<!-- ::: CONTENT ::: -->
<div class='ipsAd'><br />
<center>
<iframe align="center" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" height="90" width="728" src="http://a.vpsboard.com/data/top/"></iframe>
</center>
<br /><br /></div>

I would remove the <center> and add this to the class "ipsAd":


ipsAd {
display: block;
margin-left: auto;
margin-right: auto 
}

Better way to center objects.

And please remove the <br/> - they cost a lot of space.

And why a iframe for a pix?


----------



## Francisco (Sep 7, 2013)

You probably want to change the 'Ad' text.

It's quite possible it's catching that name.

Francisco


----------



## Coastercraze (Sep 7, 2013)

Add Host Mist to the backup reserve list for a 125 x 125 spot.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 7, 2013)

dclardy said:


> I like the ads. I do think some padding or margin should be removed to make it not so spacious on the top, but it is a positive overall. How many ads are currently in rotation? I seem to get the same 2 top ads every time.
> 
> 
> It does look a little LETy, but I do understand the reasoning behind them. I just hope that the reasoning continues to hold true.
> ...


Currently in rotation? 3 up top, should be 4. Waiting for Fran man to get an ad submitted to be the fourth in rotation. Ten on the side I believe, some folks reserved a spot but haven't gotten back to me. Guess I should open up the other 6 spots to the public.

I'll see about the template change. (bringing the sidebar up). IPB is a mess, I hate making template changes and unsure where to go about this. I'll have to dig my Raspberry Pi out of a box that has a local copy of vpsBoard on it so I can try this out via trial and error until I get it right, haha.

Thanks for the comments. 



wlanboy said:


> Same for me - and I found the reason ... iframe ...
> 
> And found the reason:
> 
> ...


Will work on this soon. Spacing is better now.

Why an iFrame? Why not? It works, doesn't interfere with those who block javascript. Open to suggestions on a better method of integrating them.



Francisco said:


> You probably want to change the 'Ad' text.
> 
> 
> It's quite possible it's catching that name.
> ...


Yup, seems to be it.



Coastercraze said:


> Add Host Mist to the backup reserve list for a 125 x 125 spot.


No need for the backup reserve list. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 7, 2013)

K, fixed the whole Ad Block issue with the top banner being blocked and sidebar displaying. Both display by default.

Not going to dive into it now, as I've got no clue where to begin with it, but eventually would be nice to have the template modified to appear like: http://i.imgur.com/TJTjzqT.png (someone suggested it). Sidebar raised, ad centered over content.


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 7, 2013)

The top banner looks to big..


----------



## danni (Sep 7, 2013)

I actually think it looks quite okay


----------



## shovenose (Sep 7, 2013)

MannDude said:


> K, fixed the whole Ad Block issue with the top banner being blocked and sidebar displaying. Both display by default.
> 
> Not going to dive into it now, as I've got no clue where to begin with it, but eventually would be nice to have the template modified to appear like: http://i.imgur.com/TJTjzqT.png (someone suggested it). Sidebar raised, ad centered over content.


That would be good, and easy.


----------



## clarity (Sep 7, 2013)

MannDude said:


> K, fixed the whole Ad Block issue with the top banner being blocked and sidebar displaying. Both display by default.
> 
> Not going to dive into it now, as I've got no clue where to begin with it, but eventually would be nice to have the template modified to appear like: http://i.imgur.com/TJTjzqT.png (someone suggested it). Sidebar raised, ad centered over content.


If you want/need, I can probably help with this. I am sure that you are more than capable of doing it yourself, but I figured that I would offer it up just in case. I am a tinkerer!


----------



## MannDude (Sep 7, 2013)

shovenose said:


> That would be good, and easy.





dclardy said:


> If you want/need, I can probably help with this. I am sure that you are more than capable of doing it yourself, but I figured that I would offer it up just in case. I am a tinkerer!


I'm unsure just how _easy_ it will be. Not my area of expertise.


----------



## clarity (Sep 7, 2013)

If your just modifying a template file, it can't be that bad. Just move the ad right before the forum loop in the same div or section, and that should get you 98% there.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 7, 2013)

dclardy said:


> If your just modifying a template file, it can't be that bad. Just move the ad right before the forum loop in the same div or section, and that should get you 98% there.


I'll look into this later, promise. Would look much nicer indeed.


----------



## VPSCorey (Sep 8, 2013)

MannDude said:


> When?
> 
> Screencap of moderation log below. I didn't remove anything. Don't believe anyone else did. Let me know when and I've got database backups made every 2 hours, so I can look into it and restore it.
> 
> Sure you didn't just send me a PM or comment in a similar thread in another forum?



Probably did, must of been one you asked for an opinion not a signup.  No worries.


----------



## rm_ (Sep 8, 2013)

Finally sold out, have we... Of course it's such a huge expense running a simple forum with a hundred or so visitors, absolutely need to put five huge ass banners to at least somehow try to cover it...


----------



## Francisco (Sep 8, 2013)

rm_ said:


> Finally sold out, have we... Of course it's such a huge expense running a simple forum with a hundred or so visitors, absolutely need to put five huge ass banners to at least somehow try to cover it...


I really don't know what cockroach crawled into your bottle of vodka but shit son, you've had a chip in your shoulder for years now.

I can't speak for everyone else but I personally expect no new business over the ad. I bought the most expensive ad that Curtis is rotating to help the site out as best I can.

If you don't like the community you're welcome to not post, visit, or anything else.

If you want to take part? Do so by all means, but Curtis has been upfront with his costs and his personal situation.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Sep 8, 2013)

rm_ said:


> Finally sold out, have we... Of course it's such a huge expense running a simple forum with a hundred or so visitors, absolutely need to put five huge ass banners to at least somehow try to cover it...


Selling out would have taken that $20K offer RLT made me so they could secretly own the site. Selling out would be me being biased towards providers and censoring content that they didn't like.

I sold a small number of ads for a relatively low price for the impressions. I'm not trying to drain these people dry. vpsBoard isn't free to run, and it takes more time then you can imagine dealing with reported content, responding to PMs, people hitting me up on Skype about site related stuff, on IRC, and keeping things in check. This is time I could spend doing other things but vpsBoard is what gets the attention to maintain a quality community and keep people happy. Ad-revenue is what will fuel the growth of this site, not like I'm using it to put a down payment on a nice new car or taking a lavish vacation.

Just re-read the thread if you have concerns, chances are you'll likely have them answered by the time you reach this final page.

If you have any specific questions not already asked, I'll be happy to answer them like always.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Sep 8, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I can't speak for everyone else but I personally expect no new business over the ad. I bought the most expensive ad that Curtis is rotating to help the site out as best I can.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Same here, really.  Help the site out, get a little bit of awareness for the charity stuff and special events we participate in.  Don't expect much new business from it


----------



## MartinD (Sep 8, 2013)

Very little need to respond to comments like the one posted above. The sheer lack of understanding and voluminous ignorance tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## bizzard (Sep 8, 2013)

Side banners look fine for me, but I hate large banners, for no specific reasons. If that can be avoided, it will be great.


----------



## rm_ (Sep 8, 2013)

Dunno what is the situation at the moment, I already added an AdBlock Plus filter. But indeed it is the upper banner that was obnoxious the most, absolutely huge ass and over the top.

And yes, maybe it's something personal, yes I run my projects without any ads almost out of a principle, to give my visitors a good experience and not have them sold/tracked/etc. So I will never understand the greed which causes people to cover their websites in not just one but as many as possible crappy annoying ads. I guess it's the normal capitalist mentality to care about money above everything else, and screw anyone who disagrees or stands in the way of GETTING PROFIT. Still sad that even small communities have to be like this.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 8, 2013)

What makes you think it's greed?


Running a website that has a highish volume of traffic and attracts the attention of certain morons (we all know who) who are hellbent on taking down or attacking the competition or similar sites takes time, effort and money. The majority of us don't live in the same, money free, utopian world that you do. Things cost money. This community that is essentially run by itself, costs money. It's just a little sad that those who pay for it are having to shell out money to see this kind of crap.


It's like paying someone to shit in your kettle.


----------



## Damian (Sep 8, 2013)

I requested one of the spots but didn't get contacted about it?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 8, 2013)

Damian said:


> I requested one of the spots but didn't get contacted about it?



Looks like I sent my PM to ipxadam for ipxcore.

I didn't have a list of _who_ said they wanted one. Only the companies interested. I apologize that I contacted the wrong person.


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 8, 2013)

rm_ said:


> Dunno what is the situation at the moment, I already added an AdBlock Plus filter. But indeed it is the upper banner that was obnoxious the most, absolutely huge ass and over the top.
> 
> And yes, maybe it's something personal, yes I run my projects without any ads almost out of a principle, to give my visitors a good experience and not have them sold/tracked/etc. So I will never understand the greed which causes people to cover their websites in not just one but as many as possible crappy annoying ads. I guess it's the normal capitalist mentality to care about money above everything else, and screw anyone who disagrees or stands in the way of GETTING PROFIT. Still sad that even small communities have to be like this.


I feel like you have no idea what the intent behind the money is. MannDude isn't planning to pocket all of it, I feel he documented the usage of said money fairly well, and it holds potential to benefit the community directly, rather than disappearing into nowhere like LET/LEB does.

As long as this community isn't owned by a company that is shady and operates under unethical business practices, the ads can stay and be as huge as they need to be in my opinion. I'm not saying that because I am paying for an ad, I'm saying AND paying for an ad because I want to promote and support a community that isn't ran by people after profits any way possible.


----------



## Damian (Sep 8, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Looks like I sent my PM to ipxadam for ipxcore.
> 
> I didn't have a list of _who_ said they wanted one. Only the companies interested. I apologize that I contacted the wrong person.


Ah, I figured you would have contacted the person who made the request 

So are there any spots available then?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 8, 2013)

rm_ said:


> Dunno what is the situation at the moment, I already added an AdBlock Plus filter. But indeed it is the upper banner that was obnoxious the most, absolutely huge ass and over the top.
> 
> And yes, maybe it's something personal, yes I run my projects without any ads almost out of a principle, to give my visitors a good experience and not have them sold/tracked/etc. So I will never understand the greed which causes people to cover their websites in not just one but as many as possible crappy annoying ads. I guess it's the normal capitalist mentality to care about money above everything else, and screw anyone who disagrees or stands in the way of GETTING PROFIT. Still sad that even small communities have to be like this.


Ah, I do appreciate your concerns as I feel that you're likely not the only one who shares them.

Lets see:



> I already added an AdBlock Plus filte


That is an easy solution, and one I recommend anyone who doesn't _want_ to see them. Then they're gone and you can concentrate on the content of this community and interact without such blinding distraction.



> And yes, maybe it's something personal, yes I run my projects without any ads almost out of a principle, to give my visitors a good experience and not have them sold/tracked/etc.


Now I'm a little disappointed, only because it's obvious you didn't read my last response, or really, _any _response in this thread.

The ad-system was custom made for vpsBoard, and is ran in-house. We've done _a lot_ of things to keep stuff in-house and keep privacy high. We ditched Google, made our search function better with Sphinx to replace the better than default option where Google Custom Search was the best alternative. We ditched Google analytics, run Piwik on it's own server to collect that data, no Google there (See Privacy Policy for link on how to opt-out of tracking if you're concerned about that too). Serve our JS/CSS in-house as well, whereas before it was done via Google. And guess what? Our advertisements are served in-house, not using a 3rd party, no 'spy network', no data to sell.

For more information, please see the thread here which discusses the ad-system: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1842-openads-a-free-and-opensource-advertising-system-for-serving-ads-in-house/ It's open source so feel free to dig through the code as well to alleviate whatever concerns you have. If you see anything that is secretly sending data to a 3rd party, please let me know.



> So I will never understand the greed which causes people to cover their websites in not just one but as many as possible crappy annoying ads. I guess it's the normal capitalist mentality to care about money above everything else, and screw anyone who disagrees or stands in the way of GETTING PROFIT. Still sad that even small communities have to be like this.


Man, I'm really greedy for doing something to grow this website. You do realize I'm not pocketing all the ad money, right? It's obvious you've not read any of this thread so I'll repeat myself just to make it clear.

The ad-revenue is being spent _on_ vpsBoard. We're going to get a HA setup rolling, so in the event FiberHub has another power failure or if Fran messes something up (lol, just kidding) we'll still be online. Contests with cool prizes to encourage new original content and help grow the community.

Will I pocket any cash? Yeah, probably, a bit. The time I spend doing _work_ for vpsBoard is growing daily, and is distracting me from time that I could or should be spending doing _paid work_ to live. If that makes me greedy, then well, sorry. I'm a 25 year old man who lives on his own. If lived at home or something with no cost of living, I'd be happy to continue doing everything out of pocket and neglecting paid work to run this place, but I just can't. Not only me, but I've made it clear that Martin (Who I believe has turned down the offer) and Don are both welcome to a fair share of revenue for their efforts managing this place as well, after what is set-aside for everything else I have mentioned.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 8, 2013)

Damian said:


> Ah, I figured you would have contacted the person who made the request
> 
> So are there any spots available then?


Yeah, a couple. I'll just forward the PM to you.


----------



## clarity (Sep 9, 2013)

Did you drop it down to just 2 ad spaces in the sidebar? There were 4, but I am only seeing two now.


----------



## drmike (Sep 9, 2013)

Nope, sidebar still has 4 ads.  Working fine from here.


----------



## Novacha (Sep 9, 2013)

dclardy said:


> Did you drop it down to just 2 ad spaces in the sidebar? There were 4, but I am only seeing two now.


I still see four on the right.


----------



## clarity (Sep 9, 2013)

The sidebar is showing 2 in IE8. I'll try get a screenshot up.


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 9, 2013)

dclardy said:


> The sidebar is showing 2 in IE8. I'll try get a screenshot up.



Why in gods name would you use Internet Explorer.


----------



## clarity (Sep 9, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Why in gods name would you use Internet Explorer.


At work, I have no choice.


----------



## fapvps (Sep 9, 2013)

Works fine in IE 10.


----------



## clarity (Sep 9, 2013)

fapvps said:


> Works fine in IE 10.


It also works fine in IE 9. It might be a slight bug, but I am sure that it is not that large of an issue. i just thought that something had changed over night. I like seeing the adds. They are integrated into the site pretty well, and they are still pretty classy to me.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 10, 2013)

All done!

http://imgur.com/YaU0NSQ

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Sep 10, 2013)

Slick ad.  Makes you look like a big grown up business.

I was expecting some rainbows and studs gone wild.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Slick ad.  Makes you look like a big grown up business.
> 
> I was expecting some rainbows and studs gone wild.


We let folks get to know us before they see our... interesting side


----------



## Francisco (Sep 10, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> We let folks get to know us before they see our... interesting side


Unless they fraud. If they do they find out why we call you pony >_>

Francisco


----------



## vanarp (Sep 11, 2013)

Francisco said:


> All done!
> 
> http://imgur.com/YaU0NSQ
> 
> ...


I feel the Ad makes people [those who do not know BuyVM] mistake that you only offer OpenVZ until they click and reach your site. For those who know BuyVM there is no Ad required


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 11, 2013)

vanarp said:


> For those who know BuyVM there is no Ad required


It was almost something completely different >_>



> 17:44:00< Francisco> i'm getting one to support the community
> 
> 
> 17:44:23< Aldryic> Make it solid black with a silhouette of a horse cock >_>
> ...


----------



## vanarp (Sep 11, 2013)

@MannDude

The top banner positioning is looking much awkward on my 1024x600 notebook screen.

How about re-positioning it to appear somewhere between thread title and thread content? I am sure it will get better attention in that case.

Also, you might want to consider making the 125x125 ads section as floating so they appear even when you scroll down (which is usually the case).


----------



## bizzard (Sep 27, 2013)

vanarp said:


> How about re-positioning it to appear somewhere between thread title and thread content? I am sure it will get better attention in that case.


I also think this will be a better option to try out. The boring blank space on both sides of the ad can be avoided then.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 27, 2013)

It's on the to-do list.


----------



## Jack (Sep 28, 2013)

I like the BuyVM Ad very slick.


----------

